# Twin Lights



## JohnnyPedals (Jul 7, 2004)

Is anyone riding the Twin Lights ride Saturday 9/30? How many miles do you plan to do?


I plan on riding 50 miles,but if I'm feeling good I may try the 75 miles. 

JP


----------

